# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss Treatments >  Hair Harvesting

## gemmatthews1

Has anyone heard of the 'hair harvesting' procedure?

----------


## level

No. Do you have more information on it?

----------


## gemmatthews1

Its a special procedure that a certain company (not sure if I can mention names?!) prides itself upon, I don't understand it in great detail, but if you Google it you will see it in the first result. 
If possible please explain!

----------


## gemmatthews1

Has anyone had a chance to have a look at hair harvesting?

----------


## amadeus

> Has anyone had a chance to have a look at hair harvesting?


 Sounds like BS to me!

----------


## gemmatthews1

Haha don't say that - it sounded really positive to me! Have you googled it?

----------


## PVMRT

> Haha don't say that - it sounded really positive to me! Have you googled it?


 Hi gemmathews1, this to me sounds like a version of hair transplantation. I'm not a fan. If your thinking about doing this make sure the doctor is skilled AND experienced at providing great results, the wrong doctor could really leave you scarred and in worst condition than before.

Just my take on it, HTH.

Patricia

----------


## gemmatthews1

Thanks Patricia,

I wasn't thinking of going down the surgical route, which is why hair harvesting was so appealing. It is just an ethical way that hair is sourced to make wigs (having looked more into it) - do you think that sounds good?

----------


## RobertoMcGurk

Hair harvesting is the website for selling hairs here, you can sell your falled or cut hair here. They constantly need hair , they really prepare wig and repair wigs that help people who suffer fro hair loss.

----------


## claire

I wish i won't have to get to a point to put someone else hair on my head :-(

----------


## mariechin1234

Hair from the back and sides of the head, which is resistant to the balding process, is known as the permanent donor zone. This is a limited and finite resource from which we are able to harvest the hair that will be used in the transplant process.

----------


## Joan

> Hair from the back and sides of the head, which is resistant to the balding process, is known as the permanent donor zone. This is a limited and finite resource from which we are able to harvest the hair that will be used in the transplant process.


 To my knowledge, the majority of women with AGA (myself included) lose hair diffusely, meaning there are no stable donor zones.  Therefore, there is no way of knowing which hairs are resistant to DHT sensitivity.

----------

